# Niacin



## Isenmoor (May 30, 2019)

*File Name*: Niacin

*File Submitter*: Isenmoor</p >

*File Submitted*: 11 Jul 2019

*File Category*: Slingshots

A easy to make TTF shooter from 20mm plywood. There's no more to say.  ...hope you like it.

Click here to download this file


----------



## killor80 (9 mo ago)

Vielen Dank für die Vorlage.


----------

